# 4x4 BLD (U2 centers, Old Pochmann corners, r2 edges) re-cap



## rubiksarlen (May 21, 2011)

Ok so for 4x4 BLD,

If we have corner parity (Old Pochamnn), ULF and URB would be swapped at the end. we then restore the centers with the correct amount of U turns needed, then solve the centers. if i have parity for centers (U2 method), i'll do the parity fix(U2) at the end, then after solving, we reverse the U turns we did at the beginning, then turn the cube to the right, do the corner parity fix (t-perm+PLL parity fix), and then turn back. 

there's just so many things to remember so it's really easy to make a mistake. please correct me if I'm wrong. sorry if this may be hard to understand.


----------



## Marcell (May 21, 2011)

And what is your question?

Also, there's really no need to create a new thread every time you are unsure about something. This is the fourth thread that you have opened about 4x4 BLD in the past week. You could also just post in the 'Random BLD cubing discussion' or the 'One answer BLD question' thread, we'll be happy to answer your questions there as well.


----------



## Jakube (May 21, 2011)

I´ll do it a bit different: 

1st: Solving centers with U2 (If Parity then do U2 at the end)
2nd: Solving Corners with Old Pochman (If number of permutation is odd, then do a Parity-alg like (L' U L U) r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2 (U' L' U' L) [this swiches UL and UB])
3rd: Solving edge wings with r2 (In case do Parity alg: D' L' F l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 l2 F' L D)

I think it´s easier. But you have to memorize the corners a bit longer.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 21, 2011)

didn't know that, sorry. will do that in the future.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 21, 2011)

if i were to do, corners, centers then edges?


----------

